# This is pretty damn awesome!



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2015)

Inspirational: A Paralyzed Martyn Ashton Rides Again in 'Back on Track' 

After sustaining a life changing injury in 2013, Martyn Ashton, mountain bike and Road Bike Party legend, is back on track. It was universally believed that Martyn would never again walk or ride a bike, but he had other ideas. He has overcome incredible odds and simply had to film it and share with us. Join him on an inspirational ride through the Snowdonia mountains with his friends Danny MacAskill, Chris Akrigg and Blake Samson.

Watch the video in the link!


----------



## marcski (Jul 4, 2015)

+1. Very cool!


----------

